# How do you deal with dirty construction workers?



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I noticed that more construction workers now are using Uber and Lyft to get home after work. I have nothing against construction workers. I have a few in my family. The few problems that I have noticed are they are usually dusty, smelly with body odor and chemicals, etc. The dust and smell quite often get left behind after they leave. This affects the riders after them and I am afraid they might 1-star me for having a dirty or smelly car. Other than the smell and dirt/dust left behind, they are actually quite decent people who like to bust my balls or look out the window until I get them home.

How do you guys deal with them? Should I cancel trip and let the next driver deal with them?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

That's a tough one. And also people that work in unairconditioned warehouses. It gets hot in Texas. Nothing personal but....


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Eh. Yeah I've had some dirty Pax myself including homeless. I bought some rubber floor mats. They're actually very nice. They say Prius on them. They're so easy to shake out and wipe or hose down or even flip over. Also I keep a dirt devil vacuum in my trunk. Also I leave my windows open after smelly Pax and spray the interior with febreeze. There's really nothing more a person can do. It's a bit of an effort but I feel as though they're just hard workers trying to get home. Most have a very good attitude and aren't trying to be an inconvenience. Fortunately it's not often I get them. My hugest peeve is when Pax get their greasy fingers on my windows


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Cleaning fees if it's bad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> I noticed that more construction workers now are using Uber and Lyft to get home after work. I have nothing against construction workers. I have a few in my family. The few problems that I have noticed are they are usually dusty, smelly with body odor and chemicals, etc. The dust and smell quite often get left behind after they leave. This affects the riders after them and I am afraid they might 1-star me for having a dirty or smelly car. Other than the smell and dirt/dust left behind, they are actually quite decent people who like to bust my balls or look out the window until I get them home.
> 
> How do you guys deal with them? Should I cancel trip and let the next driver deal with them?


I only bring them TO work.
Also bring the garbage men to work.
Along with armored car employees .
They get their armored vest out of their car and jump in mine.
Uber is cheaper than parking.
Construction workers throw tools and an ice chest in the trunk.

A garbage fleet for a major city is quite impressive. Very long line of trucks.
The riders have to find their trucks in the morning.

I may also bring them home from the bar.
The hours i work doesnt accomodate taking them home.


----------



## ThomasCarter (Aug 9, 2017)

By peace


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

How about don't discriminate a blue collar worker to bein with.
If you get butt hurt because a little bit of dirt gets in your vehicle, then don't drive passengers in your vehicle.
If they have something on their clothes that will obviously stain your vehicle, ask them to do something about it before entering the vehicle, or there will be a cleaning fee. I don't think that is unreasonable. I keep a moving blanket in the vehicle just for things like this. As a construction worker, I'd have zero issues sitting on a blanket, towel or something.
If you were to deny the ride, expect a 1 star and an immediate email to lyft or uber. That's what I would do.
Construction workers are treated like shit while at work, after work while they are still in their dirty clothes, and now while taking a lyft or uber trying to get to and from work to feed their family? Awesome.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't. They don't get into my car. Period.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

You have the right to no accept any passenger you like, but you'd better have a damn good reason, other than "you're a construction worker" and be prepared for the backlash. I 100% would contact lyft uber and do everything possible to have your ass deactivated. 
Don't like smelly riders? Don't drive. It's that simple. Roll a window down and get over it. 
I've had my fair share of stinky smokers in my vehicle and as much as I hate it, I chose to use this as a secondary income and understand that you will have to deal with all walks of life, including stinky people, dunks, a-holes and on occasion, have to lend a helping hand to someone in need. 
I've seen drivers at the airport, smoking in their car so please don't ***** about a guy who just spent his day working his ass off and his odor and dirt on his clothes. Be a decent human being and offer the guy a towel to sit on.


----------



## The Emmissary (Jun 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> I noticed that more construction workers now are using Uber and Lyft to get home after work. I have nothing against construction workers. I have a few in my family. The few problems that I have noticed are they are usually dusty, smelly with body odor and chemicals, etc. The dust and smell quite often get left behind after they leave. This affects the riders after them and I am afraid they might 1-star me for having a dirty or smelly car. Other than the smell and dirt/dust left behind, they are actually quite decent people who like to bust my balls or look out the window until I get them home.
> 
> How do you guys deal with them? Should I cancel trip and let the next driver deal with them?


I actually am a temp. construction worker, but do Uber when the foreman has too many people and sends me home. I had a down vote for having a dirty car for the very reason you are talking about, even though I vacuumed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> You have the right to no accept any passenger you like, but you'd better have a damn good reason, other than "you're a construction worker" and be prepared for the backlash. I 100% would contact lyft uber and do everything possible to have your ass deactivated.
> Don't like smelly riders? Don't drive. It's that simple. Roll a window down and get over it.
> I've had my fair share of stinky smokers in my vehicle and as much as I hate it, I chose to use this as a secondary income and understand that you will have to deal with all walks of life, including stinky people, dunks, a-holes and on occasion, have to lend a helping hand to someone in need.
> I've seen drivers at the airport, smoking in their car so please don't ***** about a guy who just spent his day working his ass off and his odor and dirt on his clothes. Be a decent human being and offer the guy a towel to sit on.


Doesnt matter if they're a construction worker, a doctor, teacher or even a priest. If they're dirty they're dirty and they're being inconsiderate by getting into someone's car that way.
Take a bus. Or a cab. But someones personal car should be respected. 
Would you walk into someone's house if you knew you had muddy shoes?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Crank up the air. Ask them to knock off the biggest globs of mud. Make dann sure the remove ALL tools from back pickets- those tear up your seats.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Dchap08 said:


> You have the right to no accept any passenger you like, but you'd better have a damn good reason, other than "you're a construction worker" and be prepared for the backlash. I 100% would contact lyft uber and do everything possible to have your ass deactivated.
> Don't like smelly riders? Don't drive. It's that simple. Roll a window down and get over it.
> I've had my fair share of stinky smokers in my vehicle and as much as I hate it, I chose to use this as a secondary income and understand that you will have to deal with all walks of life, including stinky people, dunks, a-holes and on occasion, have to lend a helping hand to someone in need.
> I've seen drivers at the airport, smoking in their car so please don't ***** about a guy who just spent his day working his ass off and his odor and dirt on his clothes. Be a decent human being and offer the guy a towel to sit on.


You provided no useful information other than hot angry gas coming out of your mouth. Maybe some construction workers get treated like crap because they are p.o.s. like you. If they know they are dirty and get into my car, they don't give a crap about my car. Everyone takes a lot of crap from their bosses, you think just construction worker? HA. By your own logic, if you can't take crap from your job, THEN YOU SHOULDN'T BE DOING IT AT ALL. No one is discriminating against blue collar workers. I'm discriminating against their dirt and B.O. Read my profile photo.



Karen Stein said:


> Crank up the air. Ask them to knock off the biggest globs of mud. Make dann sure the remove ALL tools from back pickets- those tear up your seats.


cranking up the air doesn't always work lol



VictorD said:


> I don't. They don't get into my car. Period.


Do you cancel trip once you see them?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I've never refused anyone in my car. I once had to pick a guy up at the ER and he was soaked in blood. It was half dry half wet. I took him because that's what you do when you are a driver. Some rides aren't going to be ideal. It's just too bad.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> . I took him because that's what you do when you are a driver..


No, it's not. Ever seen signs outside of restaurants that say : No shirt, no shoes, no service?
Why dont they just serve them food. Isnt that what you do if you're a restaurant?

You have every right to protect your car. They dirty? dont let them in. They look like they're about to throw up? Dont let them in.
Heck if they're too ugly I might not let them in.

There was life before Uber. They'll get home.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No, it's not. Ever seen signs outside of restaurants that say : No shirt, no shoes, no service?
> Why dont they just serve them food. Isnt that what you do if you're a restaurant?
> 
> You have every right to protect your car. They dirty? dont let them in. They look like they're about to throw up? Dont let them in.
> ...


I don't know why some people think because we do Uber we shouldn't care or have a standard level of protecting our cars. If some Uber drivers want their car ruin, then that's them. I'm trying to protect it as much as possible from farther damage and prevent getting one star from the next rider because of smell or excessive amount of dust/dirt.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Truck drivers that smell like ball sack are up there too but they always tip, so it evens out at the end of the ride. I just roll the windows down for a few minutes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Veju said:


> Truck drivers that smell like ball sack are up there too but they always tip, so it evens out at the end of the ride. I just roll the windows down for a few minutes.


You say that like if ball sack smell is a bad thing


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

by telling them to find another driver because I don't want your dirty a$$ in my car


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Despite what Uber Crack is saying about protecting our poor construction workers, many of these guys with the real dirty jobs make good money. They also have very nice cars. 
So nice that their wife's probably don't let them near it until they shower first. 
But it's ok, just hop in an uber. They don't care about their car.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Aug 8, 2017)

Keep an old blanket in your trunk. If you notice they're dirty from work, ask them to please wait a minute while you put it on the seats. No one will be offended. If they are, so be it.
Or, get seat covers you can wash


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You say that like if ball sack smell is a bad thing


Hahahaha


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Keep an old blanket in your trunk. If you notice they're dirty from work, ask them to please wait a minute while you put it on the seats. No one will be offended. If they are, so be it.
> Or, get seat covers you can wash


If you're willing to do that, go for it. 
If they're dirty enough where I would need to pull out a blanket, then they're dirty enough where I can point them toward the nearest bus stop.

My pax are always complimenting how nice my SUV is and how clean it is. They're surprised when I tell them there's usually 2 child seats where they are currently sitting.
If I dont let my girls mess up my car, i sure as hell am not going to let some stranger do it.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> If you're willing to do that, go for it.
> If they're dirty enough where I would need to pull out a blanket, then they're dirty enough where I can point them toward the nearest bus stop.
> 
> My pax are always complimenting how nice my SUV is and how clean it is. They're surprised when I tell them there's usually 2 child seats where they are currently sitting.
> If I dont let my girls mess up my car, i sure as hell am not going to let some stranger do it.


It's a karma thing for me. I pick up anyone I get and I just deal with it. And after that I get a good ride. I feel as though any shit thing that happens in life creates a vacuum for something cool to happen. Anyway not judging. You do what works for you and I'll do what I do and that's how the world goes around


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> It's a karma thing for me


Karma hasn't caught up to terrorists, murderers and rapists that are still out there doing their thing. I doubt you will make the list for something like this.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Dchap08 said:


> How about don't discriminate a blue collar worker to bein with.
> If you get butt hurt because a little bit of dirt gets in your vehicle, then don't drive passengers in your vehicle.
> If they have something on their clothes that will obviously stain your vehicle, ask them to do something about it before entering the vehicle, or there will be a cleaning fee. I don't think that is unreasonable. I keep a moving blanket in the vehicle just for things like this. As a construction worker, I'd have zero issues sitting on a blanket, towel or something.
> If you were to deny the ride, expect a 1 star and an immediate email to lyft or uber. That's what I would do.
> Construction workers are treated like shit while at work, after work while they are still in their dirty clothes, and now while taking a lyft or uber trying to get to and from work to feed their family? Awesome.


I don't care how someone is treated, that doesn't mean you can make my car dirty. I don't owe anyone anything.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

It's not karma, those are just low expectations.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Veju said:


> It's not karma, those are just low expectations.


I'm just happy being me. Maybe I do have low expectations, but that just means I'm pleasantly surprised by most Pax. It works for though. No need to judge it. I don't judge you and your criteria


Cableguynoe said:


> Karma hasn't caught up to terrorists, murderers and rapists that are still out there doing their thing. I doubt you will make the list for something like this.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I'm just happy being me. Maybe I do have low expectations, but that just means I'm pleasantly surprised by most Pax. It works for though. No need to judge it. I don't judge you and your criteria


And this is fine if that's what you want to do.

But when you say it like we're drivers and this is what drivers should do, that is where you are wrong. 
We do have the right to refuse service to inconsiderate people.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I'm just happy being me. Maybe I do have low expectations, but that just means I'm pleasantly surprised by most Pax. It works for though. No need to judge it. I don't judge you and your criteria


Let me live in my happy little world where life is great and don't throw darts in my balloons 


Cableguynoe said:


> And this is fine if that's what you want to do.
> 
> But when you say it like we're drivers and this is what drivers should do, that is where you are wrong.
> We do have the right to refuse service to inconsiderate people.


Maybe they're not inconsiderate though. Maybe they're just trying to get home. They can't help their situation. I don't know. It's more than just being a driver for me. I like helping people. I'm sure no one really wants to be a construction worker here in this 40° heat. They also have families they're trying to get home to.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

"I'm your vehicle baby, I'll take you anywhere you wanna go..."


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

These construction workers I'd take all day long.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

The only dirty person I picked up was a refinery worker. I simply don't pick up from refineries anymore. 

Construction sites are a bit harder to guess but I guess its a Texas thing, all of them have early 90s chevy trucks and carpool. 

But its true, if you dont like picking people up from work, dont work between 4pm and 7pm. You also miss rush hour in most cities. 

There are different shifts though, but hey, if you see a construction site coming up and it looks like your rider requested there. You can simply cancel. 

18 wheeler drivers do always tip though, although I never had a bad smelling one, all though I am sure they do exist. 

If it was really dirty though, I would send a cleaning fee request through Uber. I mean, how hard would it be for them to change their clothes shoes to something cleaner. Most of them bring their own tools, so a backpack with clean clothes shouldnt be too hard for them to carry.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> They also have families they're trying to get home to.


If uber and lyft were shut down tomorrow, those construction workers would still make it home every night. 
I promise you that


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Doesnt matter if they're a construction worker, a doctor, teacher or even a priest. If they're dirty they're dirty and they're being inconsiderate by getting into someone's car that way.
> Take a bus. Or a cab. But someones personal car should be respected.
> Would you walk into someone's house if you knew you had muddy shoes?


By driving Uber you have turned your car into a taxi..... Fill a cleaning fee and move on


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

darkshy77 said:


> By driving Uber you have turned your car into a taxi..... Fill a cleaning fee and move on


That's partly right. But doesn't mean I'm not going to do my best to take care of it.
I've driven past pax holding hotdogs. Not a chance in hell.
Channing fee is for things that happen. But I will prevent things from happening if I see it coming.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Construction sites do not have running water if the property plumbing is not turned on. They have porta potties with hand sanitizer and paper roll. If they take an Uber it means they want to get the hell out of there. So, if I were to prepare my car for such situation, I would have paper floor mats like dealers and service shops have that get thrown out. For putting this on top of the floor mat. His ice chest carried his food and drink for the day. His tools are in a case or belt. They go in the trunk. Spray Ozium. Have wrapped towelettes and offer them. Giving the worker an oasis. He goes, Ozium comes. Then windows.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I wipe the dirt off the seats with my bare hand, and thank the lucky stars that i'm in a nasty taxi and not my own car.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Despite what Uber Crack is saying about protecting our poor construction workers, many of these guys with the real dirty jobs make good money. They also have very nice cars.
> So nice that their wife's probably don't let them near it until they shower first.
> But it's ok, just hop in an uber. They don't care about their car.


If the driver's car gets trashed, not only do they have deal with the hassle of getting Uber to pay a cleaning fee, the fee may not cover the full cost of repairing the damage.

Then there's the possible lost income if the car can't be used for the rest of the day, and the time the car has to detailed. Are the construction workers or Uber gonna pay for that?

Getting our cars trashed is NOT what we do.



darkshy77 said:


> By driving Uber you have turned your car into a taxi..... Fill a cleaning fee and move on


Move on? Who's going to pay the driver for lost income if they can't do anymore trips that day?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If the driver's car gets trashed, not only do they have deal with the hassle of getting Uber to pay a cleaning fee, the fee may not cover the full cost of repairing the damage.
> 
> Then there's the possible lost income if the car can't be used for the rest of the day, and the time the car has to detailed. Are the construction workers or Uber gonna pay for that?
> 
> ...


I've never had lost income due to a construction worker. Has anyone else?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Have them sit up front bags in trunk lay towel down on the seat before they get in.Tidy up after they leave.Or get seat cover s for up front put all painter construction workers plumber up there


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I've never had lost income due to a construction worker. Has anyone else?


I have due to filthy dirty pax. 
Mighty not have been a construction worker. But I dont give a damn what their line of work is. A dirty pax is a dirty pax.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I wipe the dirt off the seats with my bare hand, and thank the lucky stars that i'm in a nasty taxi and not my own car.


Don't touch me with those nasty hands of yours


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Keep an old blanket in your trunk. If you notice they're dirty from work, ask them to please wait a minute while you put it on the seats. No one will be offended. If they are, so be it.
> Or, get seat covers you can wash


Too much work for 5 bucks. I'll cancel and wait 30 seconds for another trip.



Trebor said:


> If it was really dirty though, I would send a cleaning fee request through Uber. I mean, how hard would it be for them to change their clothes shoes to something cleaner. Most of them bring their own tools, so a backpack with clean clothes shouldnt be too hard for them to carry.


I doubt they'll bring an extra set of clothes to switch into to ride Uber home. Cleaning fee is easy. But what if the car is dirty where you have to take extra time out of your day to clean and vacuum. Time is money and you are losing money cleaning and airing out your car with these guys. And all of this for a 5-dollar ride, that's why cancelling is the easiest way.



LADryver said:


> Construction sites do not have running water if the property plumbing is not turned on. They have porta potties with hand sanitizer and paper roll. If they take an Uber it means they want to get the hell out of there. So, if I were to prepare my car for such situation, I would have paper floor mats like dealers and service shops have that get thrown out. For putting this on top of the floor mat. His ice chest carried his food and drink for the day. His tools are in a case or belt. They go in the trunk. Spray Ozium. Have wrapped towelettes and offer them. Giving the worker an oasis. He goes, Ozium comes. Then windows.


Like I said, too much work for a $5 ride. Cancel and move on. Another request is coming in a minute or so. These blue-collar guys do tend to tip more than those suit-and-tie or business people in the city.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

U turn method never fails.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

htboston said:


> Too much work for 5 bucks. I'll cancel and wait 30 seconds for another trip.
> 
> I doubt they'll bring an extra set of clothes to switch into to ride Uber home. Cleaning fee is easy. But what if the car is dirty where you have to take extra time out of your day to clean and vacuum. Time is money and you are losing money cleaning and airing out your car with these guys. And all of this for a 5-dollar ride, that's why cancelling is the easiest way.
> 
> Like I said, too much work for a $5 ride. Cancel and move on. Another request is coming in a minute or so. These blue-collar guys do tend to tip more than those suit-and-tie or business people in the city.


At a construction site, there can be a lot more than just some sawdust and dirt. The various trucks and construction equipment can leak oil,grease,diesel fuel, etc onto the ground, which gets mixed into the dirt to form a muddy sludge that gets on the shoes,clothing, and equipment of the workers, and end up trashing your car.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

ya know what... i really can't see a construction worker trying to get in somebody's car with mud or cement on their shoes. a lot of them are VERY hard workers. I don't see them being that dumb and inconsiderate. 

If they ARE muddy or messy, i could actually see them bringing their own towels or blankets to sit on.

If there is an odor on them, it's not going to sink into the car's fabric within their 15-30 minute ride. Spray it down with fabreeze, leave windows down a little. the odor will be gone in 5 minutes.


----------



## SunchaserTampa (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't let dirty ( work-related or otherwise ) people in my car - period. Paint, gypsum dust, caulking , grease ( auto mechanics ) - that stuff is almost impossible to get rid of.

I don't even like picking up some restaurant kitchen workers when they get off-shift. Their clothes smell - both BO and food smells : fry-grease, garlic, onions. Kitchen workers simply don't clean / wash their uniforms every day.

Like Cableguyjoe said, their wives wouldn't let them use _their _ own cars. It's not fair to us - or to the next rider and riders.

I recently tured down a woman, grossly overweight and wearing a romper / shorts that didn't fit her. NO UNDERWEAR. Had a small child in an infant car seat. 4 or 5 other little ones running around, apparently being watched by her oldest, or maybe a younger sister. She was 35 or 40, real ghetto ..... When she bent over, the shorts looked like a g-string going up her butt-crack. When she stood straight up, it was hanging loose. A big cluster of pubic hair hanging on either side of the crotch panel. I could just see her ( imagine her ) sliding over on the back seat, and my upholstery becoming an ass-wipe pad. Her stretchy halter / tube-top was also about 4 sizes too small - her monster boobs were spilling out. Total slob.

The no-underwear thing made up my mind. Before she made it into my car, into the backseat, I told her " Sorry, you are not getting in my car. I am not comfortable with the way you are dressed. Call another Uber driver, maybe he or she will do it." I raised the window, locked the door, drove off. She was in front of her home, so I didn't leave her stranded. I could see in my rear-view mirror, she was cursing me out, up-and-down.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> It's a karma thing for me. I pick up anyone I get and I just deal with it. And after that I get a good ride. I feel as though any shit thing that happens in life creates a vacuum for something cool to happen. Anyway not judging. You do what works for you and I'll do what I do and that's how the world goes around


Karen Stein has a brother!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lota _NLR _on this thread...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

GT500KR said:


> Karen Stein has a brother!


Actually I'm a chick but if you want me to be gender fluid I'm OK with it


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

htboston said:


> I noticed that more construction workers now are using Uber and Lyft to get home after work. I have nothing against construction workers. I have a few in my family. The few problems that I have noticed are they are usually dusty, smelly with body odor and chemicals, etc. The dust and smell quite often get left behind after they leave. This affects the riders after them and I am afraid they might 1-star me for having a dirty or smelly car. Other than the smell and dirt/dust left behind, they are actually quite decent people who like to bust my balls or look out the window until I get them home.
> 
> How do you guys deal with them? Should I cancel trip and let the next driver deal with them?


Get black industrial grade 55 gallon trashbags and make em sit on them if you dont have vinyl seats....

If you do? 99 cents for 25 makeup remover wipes


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Get black industrial grade 55 gallon trashbags and make em sit on them if you dont have vinyl seats....
> 
> If you do? 99 cents for 25 makeup remover wipes


I love the posts that are helpful with ideas and solutions like yours. Thank you


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

On the flip side, if I ever get in a vehicle again that is disgusting, can I put in for a cleaning fee for my clothes? 
I have been in some disgusting uber vehicles. I have no idea how they pass inspection.


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> You have the right to no accept any passenger you like, but you'd better have a damn good reason, other than "you're a construction worker" and be prepared for the backlash. I 100% would contact lyft uber and do everything possible to have your ass deactivated.
> Don't like smelly riders? Don't drive. It's that simple. Roll a window down and get over it.


No, this is an unreasonable expectation. Regardless of how the driver feels, the following passengers are going to have a problem getting into a car that smells like a locker room because of the previous passenger. We have a right to deny a passenger if not doing so will negatively impact the ride of following passengers. It is the same thing as denying someone covered in mud.



darkshy77 said:


> By driving Uber you have turned your car into a taxi..... Fill a cleaning fee and move on


And accept the one stars from the next several passengers getting into your car that now smells like rank ass? This is a service job but you have to look at the bigger picture. You wouldn't seat someone at a restaurant who smelled offensive and bothered your other customers. There is no reason you would not do the same thing for your car.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

BUY THIS

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QHC02EY/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> BUY THIS
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QHC02EY/?tag=ubne0c-20


I'll send you my paypal, you just send me the money.

Oh, and no. My car has nice leather seats and is kept clean. I get complimented on how clean my car is often. I'm not going to cover up one of the aesthetic features of my car that adds to the pleasantness of the ride to better accommodate hobos and inconsiderate dirty people.

My Car, My Rules.

The next passenger deserves just as pleasant a ride as you did!


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

SarnXero said:


> No, this is an unreasonable expectation. Regardless of how the driver feels, the following passengers are going to have a problem getting into a car that smells like a locker room because of the previous passenger. We have a right to deny a passenger if not doing so will negatively impact the ride of following passengers. It is the same thing as denying someone covered in mud.
> 
> And accept the one stars from the next several passengers getting into your car that now smells like rank ass? This is a service job but you have to look at the bigger picture. You wouldn't seat someone at a restaurant who smelled offensive and bothered your other customers. There is no reason you would not do the same thing for your car.


And get sued by the person.....


----------



## SarnXero (Jun 28, 2017)

darkshy77 said:


> And get sued by the person.....


You are more likely to get sued by some pretentious rich housewife wearing a dress that costs more than your rent for getting drywall dust on her than some blue collar workingman.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Get black industrial grade 55 gallon trashbags and make em sit on them if you dont have vinyl seats....
> 
> If you do? 99 cents for 25 makeup remover wipes


nah, too much hassle and work for a 5-dollar ride. I'll cancel and move on. It makes Uber look bad and I am totally fine with that. You can't get booted off by cancelling on dirty people regardless of career choices.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Get black industrial grade 55 gallon trashbags and make em sit on them if you dont have vinyl seats....
> 
> If you do? 99 cents for 25 makeup remover wipes


The carpet can still get trashed



darkshy77 said:


> And get sued by the person.....


There's no anti-discrimination law against refusal of service because of dirty customers



Nick781 said:


> BUY THIS
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QHC02EY/?tag=ubne0c-20


It doesn't protect the carpet or other parts of the interior



Ardery said:


> ya know what... i really can't see a construction worker trying to get in somebody's car with mud or cement on their shoes. a lot of them are VERY hard workers. I don't see them being that dumb and inconsiderate.
> 
> If they ARE muddy or messy, i could actually see them bringing their own towels or blankets to sit on.
> 
> If there is an odor on them, it's not going to sink into the car's fabric within their 15-30 minute ride. Spray it down with fabreeze, leave windows down a little. the odor will be gone in 5 minutes.


How hard they may or may not work is totally irrelevant to this discussion


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> The carpet can still get trashed
> 
> There's no anti-discrimination law against refusal of service because of dirty customers
> 
> ...


What carpet??? I use rubber floor mats everyone should....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> What carpet??? I use rubber floor mats everyone should....


The areas where the floor mats don't protect the carpeting


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

htboston said:


> I noticed that more construction workers now are using Uber and Lyft to get home after work. I have nothing against construction workers. I have a few in my family. The few problems that I have noticed are they are usually dusty, smelly with body odor and chemicals, etc. The dust and smell quite often get left behind after they leave. This affects the riders after them and I am afraid they might 1-star me for having a dirty or smelly car. Other than the smell and dirt/dust left behind, they are actually quite decent people who like to bust my balls or look out the window until I get them home.
> 
> How do you guys deal with them? Should I cancel trip and let the next driver deal with them?


I use two things religiously.

1. A car tree vanilla scented.








2. Citrus magic air freshener. I use after every passenger, good or bad.









I get complemented constantly on how good my car smells. And the only times I've gotten odor complaints was when ai forgot about some moldy dog food in the undercarriage of my trunk. And for awhile after my dog pissed on my seat  puppy piss was hard to get out.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> The areas where the floor mats don't protect the carpeting


Buy a rubber mat and cut it out and glue it there..... you don't need EVERYTHING covered sheesh


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> Buy a rubber mat and cut it out and glue it there..... you don't need EVERYTHING covered sheesh


You want to pick up dirty riders be my guest


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't drive construction workers, haven't had a single one. If someone looks dirty, I cancel and keep rolling. Screw that.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't....for .6480/mile I don't deal with anything I don't want to.....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

A construction worker had semi dried paint on his pant leg. It got on my plastic kick panel in my brand new Prius C2. I used commercial strength acetone on it and got it off. Never said a word to Uber or the construction worker. Then went on my merry way. There's a cleaner/remover for just about everything.


----------



## nat965 (Dec 10, 2016)

Ardery said:


> ya know what... i really can't see a construction worker trying to get in somebody's car with mud or cement on their shoes. a lot of them are VERY hard workers. I don't see them being that dumb and inconsiderate.
> 
> If they ARE muddy or messy, i could actually see them bringing their own towels or blankets to sit on.
> 
> If there is an odor on them, it's not going to sink into the car's fabric within their 15-30 minute ride. Spray it down with fabreeze, leave windows down a little. the odor will be gone in 5 minutes.


Pretty much sums my thoughts up tbh.
I'm a construction worker, and pretty much do this when I ride in a Uber car, deodorant for myself, shoes and a spare change of clothes just in case. Everything I have goes in the back/boot/trunk, including boots and esky/ice chest.
I wouldn't dirty my *own* car, let alone someone else's who uses it to make a crust, or extra money.
I haven't been cancelled on so far, but then again, your car, your rules, couldn't care less.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

htboston said:


> I noticed that more construction workers now are using Uber and Lyft to get home after work. I have nothing against construction workers. I have a few in my family. The few problems that I have noticed are they are usually dusty, smelly with body odor and chemicals, etc. The dust and smell quite often get left behind after they leave. This affects the riders after them and I am afraid they might 1-star me for having a dirty or smelly car. Other than the smell and dirt/dust left behind, they are actually quite decent people who like to bust my balls or look out the window until I get them home.
> 
> How do you guys deal with them? Should I cancel trip and let the next driver deal with them?


Given how few and far between pings are, I'd not turn anything down. Instead, why not keep a cruddy sheet or towel handy and just ask if he/she doesn't mind if you throw it down for them to sit on since you just began your shift and blah blah and I'd not hesitate to ask for a shake off before entry. They'll get it.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

htboston said:


> I noticed that more construction workers now are using Uber and Lyft to get home after work. I have nothing against construction workers. I have a few in my family. The few problems that I have noticed are they are usually dusty, smelly with body odor and chemicals, etc. The dust and smell quite often get left behind after they leave. This affects the riders after them and I am afraid they might 1-star me for having a dirty or smelly car. Other than the smell and dirt/dust left behind, they are actually quite decent people who like to bust my balls or look out the window until I get them home.
> 
> How do you guys deal with them? Should I cancel trip and let the next driver deal with them?


I keep a couple of plastic drop clothes in the trunk and I tell construction guys that I am putting them down to protect my leather seats. None of them have ever objected. They know their clothes are dirty and dusty. In terms of body odor, not much you can do except some febreeE and opening the windows.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

1* so I never see them again.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Dchap08 said:


> How about don't discriminate a blue collar worker to bein with.
> If you get butt hurt because a little bit of dirt gets in your vehicle, then don't drive passengers in your vehicle.
> If they have something on their clothes that will obviously stain your vehicle, ask them to do something about it before entering the vehicle, or there will be a cleaning fee. I don't think that is unreasonable. I keep a moving blanket in the vehicle just for things like this. As a construction worker, I'd have zero issues sitting on a blanket, towel or something.
> If you were to deny the ride, expect a 1 star and an immediate email to lyft or uber. That's what I would do.
> Construction workers are treated like shit while at work, after work while they are still in their dirty clothes, and now while taking a lyft or uber trying to get to and from work to feed their family? Awesome.


Maybe you have experienced something different, but SKILLED construction workers are not treated like shit at work, they are paid well and respected. Been there done that; ran a framing crew of very skilled workers, all Mexican. They were hard working, no bullshit, very skilled and in demand, big time.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

I have had some experience with this. i just tell them to drop their cooler and tools in the trunk. i have actually never had a filthy worker try to get into my car . if they were a little dusty they brush themselves off a bit. other then that i have nothing but respect for these guys they work their asses off in heat that would melt your face. so ,the answer is i have never turned them down nor would i unless it was an extreme situation.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Joaraser said:


> Yeah, I've had some dirty Pax myself, including the homeless. I bought some rubber floor mats. They're actually very nice. They say Prius on them. They're so easy to shake out and wipe or hose down or even flip over. Also, I keep a dirt devil vacuum in my trunk. Also, I leave my windows open after smelly Pax and spray the interior with febreeze. There's really nothing more a person can do. It's a bit of an effort, but I feel as though they're just hard workers trying to get home. I was recommended a company that usually works, without dirt, how strange this would not sound. It's about Find The Best Scaffolding Services - Pete Suen . Just click and read more info.


----------



## Omar driving (Dec 5, 2021)

I use cheap seat covers. I dont care who sits on them humans animals I dont care


----------

